# Evinrude Sportwin 9.5



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, I just bought a Evinrude sportwin 9.5 that runs great. It does not have a modle number plate on it, so I do not know what year or model it is. Is there a way to find out this infromation from another part on the motor? I would like to pickup a manual and extra parts, but don't know which to get.....Thanks for any help!


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 28, 2012)

A lot of the times OMC has the part number stamped, also if the original decals are still present you could look online to get a general idea of which year. Might take a look under the cowl as well. Sometimes there is a year/mo stamped or adhered there too.


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! I looked under the cover, but there was nothing there. I also looked for any stickers that might be attached, but nothing also....There are numbers on the carb bowl and other items as well. Just didn't know if I could get the year off of these numbers...


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate to sound like a newbie, but can someone tell me what OMC stands for? Thanks! I'm still looking for a year modle on the evinrude sportwin 9.5 motor I bought.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 28, 2012)

OMC= Outboard Marine Corporation

The 9.5hp Johnson/Evinrude series motors where built from 1964 to 1973.

The major changes that took place:

- some carburetor adjustment or exhaust flow after 1965 or 1966...can't remember.
- The second big change was adding vibration dampeners post 1966 and after to help with low idle rough idling.
- Third 1967 lower units seals were slightly different.
- Fourth change around 1966 or 67 was removing the idle adjustment screw(separate from the low idle needle on the carburetor ) from behind the fly near the id freeze plug to the side of the tiller handle.

There are some decal, knob, carburetor linkages, and paint differences from the Johnson and Evinrude motors, but ever thing else is the same.

*There are two places on the motor to identify it.*

Transom bracket below the tiller/throttle area

There is a round quarter size freeze plug on top on the motor with the cover off. Right behind the flywheel.

*See pictures below for the red circle markers.* Please click the thumb nails for larger pictures.


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much! The plate on the mount is gone, but the numbers are on the freeze plug. Thanks again for all the info, very helpful! I appreciate the help!!


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 28, 2012)

The numbers on the freeze plug are 309581. I googled it, but came up with nothing. Still stumped?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you post a picture of your motor, so I can see the decal of the hood and color of the body of the motor. I maybe to help narrow down a year.


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am at work this morning, but will post some pictures when I get off this evening. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is the Sportwin that I'm trying to find out the year modle on. It's a 9.5 and the modle plate had been removed. Runs like a champ!


----------



## bassin4fun (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it me or the pic. Greenish paint on metal, 'Rudes were more bluish? But that looks like a Johnson with an Evinrude cover?(not that it make a real difference...) Also looks like that freeze plug was replaced sometime, eliminating the original motor model. Probably just has the part# stamped on it now....Anyway, if you are after a model year for replacement parts, I'm sure most of the parts needed span the whole model year range of the 9.5 series of motors? .......anyone else???


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Your motor looks like it is between a 1967 to 1969 motor. I looks to be Evinrude. Someone has tried painting the motor. No big, as long as it runs fine and gets you where you are going...right.

Your fuel oil mix is 50:1 (16oz of oil with 6 gallons of regular 87octane gas)
- any brand of TC-W3 marine 2 cycle oil will do. 

** Remember the fuel and oil must be mixed well in a tank prior to using. Also with each outing shake the tank and mix the fuel and oil well.

** Remember to always add oil to the fuel. That oil is your motor only form of internal lubrication.


** Your lower unit will take any Marine grade 80wt or 90wt gear lube

Since this is a new to you motor, you should replace the impeller. Please make sure your motor is pump plenty of water out of exhaust relief hose. It will be a thick spray mix with exhaust gases.

Here is link to an online part diagram of your motor and you can also order parts from them as well.

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1968&hp=9.5&model=9822D

Sent you a PM (please check your mail)

Good luck!! Be safe on the water and always wear life jackets!!


----------



## rkdavis_55 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks so much, I appreciate the help very much! Thanks again!


----------

